# كل عام وانتم بخير غدا 17 توت عيد الصليب



## Maran+atha (27 سبتمبر 2015)

تذكار يوم الاحتفال [URL="http://www.jesus4us.com/showthread.php?t=350091"]بالصليب [/URL][URL="http://www.jesus4us.com/showthread.php?t=350091"]المجيد [/URL]بكنيسة القيامة 
في عهد الملك قسطنطين الموضوع منقول من منتديات المسيحي الجريء

الموافق 17 من شهر توت سنة 43 شهداء.​
*نعيد في هذا اليوم بتذكار ظهور الصليب [URL="http://www.jesus4us.com/showthread.php?t=350091"]المجيد [/URL]الذي لمخلصنا يسوع المسيح. هذا الذي أظهرته الملكة المحبة للمسيح القديسة هيلانة أم قسطنطين من تحت كوم الجلجثة الذي أمرت بإزالته، أما سبب وجود هذا الكوم فهو أنه لما رأى رؤساء اليهود كثرة العجائب التي تظهر من قبر المخلص من إقامة الموتى وإبراء المقعدين، غضبوا ونادوا في جميع اليهودية وأورشليم " كل من كنس داره أو كان عنده تراب، فلا يلقيه إلا على مقبرة يسوع الناصري"، واستمر الحال على ذلك أكثر من مائتي سنة حتى صار كوما عظيما. ولما حضرت القديسة هيلانة وسألت اليهود عن موضع الصليب لم يفيدوها. وأخيرا أرشدها بعضهم عن رجل يهودي مسن يسمى يهوذا يعرف مكانه، فاستدعته فأنكر أولا، ولما شددت عليه اعلمها مكان الكرم. فأزالته وأخرجت منه الصليب المقدس وبنت كنيسة وكرست عيد له في السابع عشر من شهر توت. وصارت الشعوب المسيحية تحج إليها مثل عيد القيامة.*
*واتفق أن كان إنسان مسافرا هو وجماعته مع الشعب إلى أورشليم يدعى اسحق السامري، هذا كان يبكت الناس على تكبدهم المتاعب في الذهاب إلى أورشليم ليسجدوا لخشبه. وكان مع الشعب قسا يسمى أوخيدس، وفيما هم سائرون في الطريق عطشوا، ولم يجدوا ماء فأتوا إلى بئر فوجدوا ماءها نتنا مرا، فضاق صدر الشعب جدا. وابتدأ اسحق السامري يهزأ بهم ويقول ان أنا شاهدت قوة باسم الصليب! آمنت بالمسيح. فغار القس أوخيدس غيرة إلهية وصلى على الماء النتن ورشمه بعلامة الصليب فصار حلوا. وشرب منه كل الشعب ودوابهم. أما اسحق فانه لما تناول وعاءه ليشرب وجده نتنا مدودا. فندم وبكى وأتى إلى القديس القس أوخيدس وخر عند قدميه أمن بالسيد المسيح. وشرب من الماء فوجده حلوا. وصار في ماء هذه البئر قوة ان يكون حلوا للمؤمنين، ومرا لغيرهم. كما ظهر فيه صليب من نور. وبنوا هناك كنيسة.*
*ولما وصل اسحق السامري إلى مدينة القدس ذهب إلى أسقفها واعتمد منه هو وأهل بيته. *

*أما ظهور الصليب [URL="http://www.jesus4us.com/showthread.php?t=350091"]المجيد [/URL]على يد الملكة هيلانة فكان في اليوم العاشر من برمهات. ولأنه دائما يكون في الصوم فقد استبدله الآباء بيوم 17 توت الذي هو تكريس كنيسته. والمجد والسجود لربنا يسوع المسيح إلى أبد الآبدين. امين.*

*



*

*ملاحظة طقسية: *
*+ طقس عيد الصليب شعانيني 3 أيام *
*+ تقرأ فصول عيد الصليب في الثلاثة أيام العيد حتى أيام الآحاد *
*+ يقال تى شورى والهيتنيات وفاى إيتاف إنف الخاصة بعيد الصليب كما تقال القسمة السريانية* 
الموضوع منقول من منتديات المسيحي الجريء

*+ يعامل عيد الصليب معاملة الأعياد السيدية.*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (27 سبتمبر 2015)

*كل سنة وانت طيب ماران *


----------



## Maran+atha (19 مارس 2017)

كل عام وانتم بخير 
اليوم 10 برمهات 1733 ش
الموافق 19 مارس 2017 م
عيد الصليب المقدس




عيد ظهور الصليب المقدس
على يد القديسة هيلانة الملكة سنة 326 م. (10 برمهات)

تحتفل الكنيسة بظهور الصليب الكريم الذي لربنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح: الأول في اليوم السابع عشر من شهر توت سنة 326 م. على الملكة البارة القديسة هيلانة، والدة الإمبراطور قسطنطين الكبير، لأن هذه القديسة - وقت أن قبل ابنها قسطنطين الإيمان بالمسيح - نذرت أن تمضى إلى أورشليم. فأعد ابنها البار كل شئ لإتمام هذه الزيارة المقدسة. ولما وصلت أورشليم ومعها عسكر عظيم وسألت عن مكان الصليب لم يعلمها به أحد فأخذت شيخا من اليهود، وضيقت عليه بالجوع والعطش، حتى اضطر إلى -الإرشاد عن المكان الذي يحتمل وجود الصليب فيه بكيمان الجلجثة. –فأشارت بتنظيف الجلجثة، فعثرت على ثلاثة صلبان، وذلك في سنة 326 م. 
ولما لم يعرفوا الصليب الذي صلب عليه السيد المسيح أحضروا ميتا ووضعوا عليه أحد الصلبان فلم يقم، وكذا عملوا في الآخر، ولكنهم لما وضعوا عليه الثالث قام لوقته. فتحققوا بذلك أنه صليب السيد المسيح فسجدت له الملكة، وكل الشعب المؤمن، وأرسلت جزءا منه إلى ابنها قسطنطين مع المسامير، وأسرعت في تشييد الكنائس المذكورة في اليوم السابع عشر من شهر توت المبارك.

والاحتفال الثاني الذي تقيم فيه الكنيسة تذكار الصليب في اليوم العاشر من شهر برمهات. وكان على يد الإمبراطور هرقل في سنة 627 ميلادية. وذلك أنه لما ارتد الفرس منهزمين من مصر إلى بلادهم أمام هرقل، حدث أنه عند مرورهم على بيت المقدس أحد أمراء الفرس كنيسة الصليب التي شيدتها الملكة هيلانة. فرأى ضوءا ساطعا يشع من قطعة خشبية موضوعة على مكان محلى بالذهب. فمد الأمير يده إليها، فخرجت منها نار وأحرقت أصابعه. - فأعلمه النصارى أن هذه قاعدة لصليب المقدس، كما قصوا عليه أيضا أمر اكتشافه، وأنه لا يستطيع. أن يمسها إلا المسيحي. فاحتال على شماسين كانا قائمين بحراستها، وأجزل لهما العطاء على أن يحملا هذه القطعة ويذهبا بها معه إلي بلاده، فأخذاها ووضعاها في صندوق وذهبا بها معه إلي بلاده مع من سباهم من شعب أورشليم وسمع هرقل ملك الروم بذلك، فذهب بجيشه إلي بلاد الفرس وحاربهم وخذلهم وقتل منهم كثيرين. وجعل يطوف في تلك البلاد يبحث عن هذه القطعة فلم يعثر عليها. لأن الأمير كان قد حفر في بستانه حفرة وأمر الشماسين بوضع هذا الصندوق فيها وردمها ثم قتلهما. ورأت ذلك إحدى سباياه وهي ابنة أحد الكهنة، وكانت تتطلع من طاقة بطريق الصدفة فأسرعت إلى هرقل الملك وأعلمته بما كانت قد رأته فقصد ومعه الأساقفة والكهنة والعسكر إلى ذلك الموضع. وحفروا فعثروا علي الصندوق بما فيه فأخرجوا القطعة المقدسة في سنة 628 م. ولفوها في ثياب فاخرة وأخذها هرقل إلى مدينة القسطنطينية وأودعها. هناك. ولربنا المجد دائما. آمين.


----------

